# [SOLVED] how can I totally get rid of cold turkey



## confusedblonde

I installed the program cold turkey (link to the website: Cold Turkey: The Free Productivity Program )

It helped me block certain websites while I studied, but I set it for the entire weekend, and that sucks because I still want to go on those websites. Cold Turkey is not as simple as just uninstalling it. If you read the FAQs, it states that when you try to uninstall it, it adds like 5 days to your block time. Unfortunately, it did add time, so I followed the instructions on this website: Block Distracting Websites with Cold TurkeyThe Blog of Pixel Insert : Android, CentOS, cPanel, Mac, WordPress, Code Snippet
but it didn't work.

I really just want this over with and off my computer. I posted another question like this but it got shut down because of something about passwords. I did get facebook to become unbanned, but all the other websites are still. The only trace of this program is in the system 32 file, which, sucks. 

I really need help, guys. Any suggestions? I know nothing about computers so I have no clue what anything really is.


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*

Try Revo's uninstaller. It is a brute force program uninstaller.


----------



## confusedblonde

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*

it's not an icon or anything, the only place I see any trace of it is when I go into system 32


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*

Did you try Revo?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*

Try going down to Post #30 here


----------



## confusedblonde

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*

old rich, yes I did try revo but it's not showing up  not quite sure what to do right about now


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*



spunk.funk said:


> Try going down to Post #30 here


did you try going to the link in the quote and going down to Post #30 on that page and try that?


----------



## confusedblonde

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*

yes I did, the system 32 thing is where I run into a hitch, they say I need to ask for admin permisson in order to save in system 32, I'm the ONLY user on MY laptop...everything says I'M the admin, so I don't understand the problem


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*



> The removal
> *Kill cold turkey and its associated processes*
> + Go to start -> run -> type 'msconfig' without the quotation marks and hit enter, or just start -> type 'msconfig' -> press enter if you have Vista/7
> + In the startup tab, uncheck the cold turkey checkbox
> + In the services tab, check the 'hide all microsoft services' checkbox
> + Still in the services tab, uncheck 'KCTRP'
> + Click apply and restart your machine
> This will now allow you access to your hosts file that's doing the blocking.
> *Remove blocking*
> + Navigate to your hosts file. It'll be in c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\ hosts
> + Right click the hosts file and select properties. Make sure 'read only' is not checked. If it is checked, uncheck it and click apply.
> + Double click and open with text document, wordpad or whatever (if it says you're not allowed, you forgot something in the removal steps above)
> + Scroll down past all the lines that have hashes in them. You'll see something like this depending on which sites you blocked.
> 
> #### Cold Turkey Entries ####
> 0.0.0.0 addictinggames.com
> 0.0.0.0 www.addictinggames.com
> 0.0.0.0 collegehumor.com
> 0.0.0.0 www.collegehumor.com
> + Delete from the title downwards inclusive so you have no more 0.0.0.0's or URL's listed. Your file will probably be blank now aside from anything starting with hashes.
> + Save and close the hosts file, being sure you overwrote/replaced/saved the changes to your old one and didn't save it as something like 'hosts.txt'.
> Done.
> Finally, just remove cold turkey using add/remove programs as you'd normally uninstall something. It removes itself now its services are dead.


What part of this are you not understanding? Let us know so we can walk you through it.


----------



## jenae

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*

Hi, the host file is hidden by default you need to open folder options and put a check in "show hidden files and folders" now when you attempt to modify the file ( making sure the read only attribute is unchecked) windows WRP will kick in with UAC SO you need to go to start , all programs, accessories and right click on Notepad select "properties" then under properties select "advanced" and put a check in "run as administrator". Try your modifications now.


----------



## confusedblonde

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*



jenae said:


> Hi, the host file is hidden by default you need to open folder options and put a check in "show hidden files and folders" now when you attempt to modify the file ( making sure the read only attribute is unchecked) windows WRP will kick in with UAC SO you need to go to start , all programs, accessories and right click on Notepad select "properties" then under properties select "advanced" and put a check in "run as administrator". Try your modifications now.


thank you! it all worked!:thumb:


----------



## cherryrouge

*Re: how can I totally get rid of "cold turkey"*



jenae said:


> Hi, the host file is hidden by default you need to open folder options and put a check in "show hidden files and folders" now when you attempt to modify the file ( making sure the read only attribute is unchecked) windows WRP will kick in with UAC SO you need to go to start , all programs, accessories and right click on Notepad select "properties" then under properties select "advanced" and put a check in "run as administrator". Try your modifications now.


I'm running into the same problem and I followed this but it is still not allowing me to save. I've done everything but it really just won't allow me to save... Can you help me please?


----------

